# Nutra bee auction



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

This is a fund raiser auction for BEE SOURCE. Since I don't pack nutra bee pollen sub in small quantity here's your chance to get some and make a donation to your favorite site at the same time. The sub will be pack in ten #30 lb boxes, premixed ready to use, the top bidders will recieve #30 box of nutra bee with FREE shipping (lol). Please have some fun with this and bid high.The highest bidder has the first choice on how many boxes he/she would like then it goes to the next highest bidder and so on.The auction will start now and end on NEW years.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

Thats very nice of you Keith, This should be fun!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I bid $30


----------



## jkola404 (Jan 8, 2008)

Is this premixed or dry?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jkola404 said:


> Is this premixed or dry?


This is premixed ready to use, soft with wax paper.


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

I bid $35,


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Ill go $40


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, I'll bite $45.00 going once .


----------



## ctgolfer (May 4, 2011)

$50....going twice


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

$5o.01!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If Mann Lake Ultra Bee is $1.69 a lb. in 50lb lots, you cheapskates have barely passed retail value yet. 
I don't even need it, my bees are bringing in pollen daily. But because Charlie B called me a cheapskate and I have to prove how generous I am, and I want to support BeeSource, I will bid $100, IF it contains no artificial ingredients.
I know the formula is so secret the recipe is only kept in Keith's wife cleavage, but I only want to feed my bees what I could eat myself on a natural foods diet. Does it meet this criteria?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

odfrank said:


> does it meet this criteria?


yes


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

This "bidding" is on one 30lb box with the highest bidder getting to chose how many boxes they want....up to 10 boxes x the winning bid. Correct?


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Beeslave said:


> This "bidding" is on one 30lb box with the highest bidder getting to chose how many boxes they want....up to 10 boxes x the winning bid. Correct?


 Thats the way I read it.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

$100.00


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

odfrank said:


> but I only want to feed my bees what I could eat myself on a natural foods diet. Does it meet this criteria?


Keith's wife cleavage?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> This "bidding" is on one 30lb box with the highest bidder getting to chose how many boxes they want....up to 10 boxes x the winning bid. Correct?


Well, I'm going to donate 300-600 lbs of sub with free shipping, so If we had everybody at Jim Lyon's $100 bid and I made up twenty or so boxes at 30lb that would be a donation to beesource of $2000 But surely we can do better than that? 


P.S. you get the chance to read post like Odfrank's #11 that leave you laughing all day, surely we can raise some money for a good cause.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Oops missed Odfrank's bid. Okay $125


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

"Yupppppp!" $135.00


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

$150.00 American dollars


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh come on...I was trying to buy myself a birthday/christmas gift...Jim what are you trying to do monopolize Keith's supply? Just joking...I'll buy a box off of of you if you will let me. Some folks must have had a good year...you know...writeoffs? 
Merry Christmas All.
MIke


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike, just remember, there about 15 or so boxes.

Merry Christmas to you as well. 
Keith


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw 10 total in the original post. Depending on how high the bid goes I'll take a box.
mike


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

$160 Dolla


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Some folks must have had a good year...you know...writeoffs?
> Merry Christmas All.
> MIke


I'm thinking about next year, putting that stuff in your hives is like putting money in the bank. I just hope I can keep all the bees in the boxes.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm in at 165.00. But Im ready to feed now


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Ya but Jim 300# would only do about 10% of you operation...well what am I saying that will make enough bees to make 1000 hives LOL. 

mike


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Ya but Jim 300# would only do about 10% of you operation


300 be enough to do 60 hives. Hey, where are all these guys that pm me wanting to buy small amounts??? I need to look them up an post there names. lol


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> where are all these guys that pm me wanting to buy small amounts???


Admittedly, one is right here. 

Unlike many others here, I wanted it just to try it and see if it was as good as the rumors lend.

But if the current bid is at $5.50 a lb, even if shipping is included and I count part of it as a "donation," the price is still a little too high for me to consider an experiment.

Plus, even if I win, you don't sell in small quantities in the future. If it really is as good as I hear, it would be like giving crack to a kid, then cutting him off.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

There is not a supplier for small amounts?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

When I inquired about a year ago I was told not . . . unless things have changed . . .


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Specialkayme said:


> Admittedly, one is right here.
> 
> Unlike many others here, I wanted it just to try it and see if it was as good as the rumors lend.
> 
> ...


I second this, sorry Keith...


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Specialkayme said:


> If it really is as good as I hear, it would be like giving crack to a kid, then cutting him off.


lol... Maybe I should give more thought about selling smaller size. I really do appreciate your straight forwardness (sp), sometimes that's what it takes to shake the marbles around.


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

Or if it is just not worth YOUR time to split it into smaller units for sale you could license a distributer that buys in bulk from you and then splits it up and resells at a price that makes it worth HIS time. Ofc I'm sure you thought of this already and there is a reason you havn't done this either.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

oblib said:


> Or if it is just not worth YOUR time to split it into smaller units for sale you could license a distributer that buys in bulk from you and then splits it up and resells at a price that makes it worth HIS time. Ofc I'm sure you thought of this already and there is a reason you havn't done this either.


That makes sense!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

oblib said:


> Or if it is just not worth YOUR time to split it into smaller units for sale


Oblib, I can't get the time.... lol, Tom Laury in fresno got 48,000lbs today, there are semi's back up until the 15 of January as we speak, the plant is running at full capacity.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Clearly, an opportunity is born...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Waaaaait just a minute, I know how this works now. Keith is keeping his recipe under lock and key, building up a loyal customer base and just when we think he's one of us, poof! He sells out to Monsanto for like $5 million bucks. Oh well at least I can say I knew him when he was still just a regular guy working hard at building a "better mousetrap".


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

jim lyon said:


> Waaaaait just a minute, I know how this works now. Keith is keeping his recipe under lock and key, building up a loyal customer base and just when we think he's one of us, poof! He sells out to Monsanto for like $5 million bucks.


from what I have heard, the recipe is stored in a unique location, and its his wife that will have the $5 million bucks


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

If he sells one cup of his secrete recipe it could be duplicated very easily. That is kind of a poor plan. If Monsanto wanted his recipe they would just copy it and blow him out of business.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

That's what they make patents for


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Acebird said:


> If he sells one cup of his secrete recipe it could be duplicated very easily. If Monsanto wanted his recipe they would just copy it and blow him out of business.


Really, WOW........


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Really, WOW........


Ya I'd bet that was news to you too!  So glad we have people like Ace to keep us in line....
mike


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

lol Mike, I know it. 

Hey Mike we better let KFC & coke cola in on this . lol


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

The recipes for both Coke and KFC have been public knowledge for 30 or so years. The original coke recipe was published in the Atlanta Constitution Journal back about 1980 or thereabouts. The KFC recipe was duplicated and verified by some chemist about 20 years ago. It is NOT the recipe, it is the mystique that makes Coke and KFC valuable.

DarJones


----------



## busy bee apiary (Aug 7, 2010)

Nutra bee auction.......right? $170 lol


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

To say that all you need is a chemical analysis to duplicate Keith's sub is to say that all you need is grandmas cookie recipe....it just ain't gonna taste the same.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> That's what they make patents for


Patents don't protect the little guy from the big guy. The little guy will be driven into bankruptcy before the courts make their decision. Big guys rely on that.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Acebird said:


> Patents don't protect the little guy from the big guy. The little guy will be driven into bankruptcy before the courts make their decision. Big guys rely on that.


I have a suggestion Ace. If you want to rail against big business go somewhere else, or start your own thread. This thread is a fund raiser for Beesource. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Patents don't protect the little guy from the big guy. The little guy will be driven into bankruptcy before the courts make their decision.


Actually, patents are designed to protect the little guy. They are difficult to obtain, but once you have one all it takes is a "cease and desist" letter to get them to stop. It's very effective. And if the courts take too long to make a decision, that's what restraining orders are for  Not to mention damages . . . 

Oh, and you are talking to a Bankruptcy Attorney who has training in IP (Intellectual Property) Law, including patents as well as their treatment in and development towards bankruptcy. Please don't try to lecture me about what I do for a living.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

:applause:


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

jim lyon said:


> I have a suggestion Ace. If you want to rail against big business go somewhere else, or start your own thread. This thread is a fund raiser for Beesource. Merry Christmas!


 Jim, good post. Jim


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

busy bee apiary said:


> Nutra bee auction.......right? $170 lol


That's right Derek, your at the top bid at the moment, come'on Johnny, Flyer Jim, others please put in a bid?  

Giving is receiving.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If I am understanding the rules the only one guaranteed of a winning bid would be the top bidder but folks can still underbid in the hope that some would still be unclaimed when it got down to them?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> but folks can still underbid in the hope that some would still be unclaimed when it got down to them?


That is correct Jim, also may spit out a few more boxes so that we can rise a sufficient amount of proceeds.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Bump, time is almost out.


----------



## Beagler (Aug 18, 2008)

I would like to put in a $150.00 bid if enough is available to go that low.
Thanks


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I'll do $150...........

Larry


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

$175.00


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

$180.00


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump,
Still time for a tax deduction!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Who wins?
Mike


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> Who wins?
> Mike


Mike, I think Johnny tops @ $180. if you guys can PM me with your bid and how many 30lb boxes you would like, each #30 box = bid.

Thank you everybody that bids.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

O.K. guys & gals, Johnny won with the highest bid of $180 for the #30 box of Nutra Bee.

So, this is what I'm asking from all of you. I would like to get 50 boxes donated for $150 a piece to beesource, It's a great site & great sub. Can you PLEASE send to pay pal or check to Barry at beesource.I am really pushing for 50 boxes total. I hope that you can help.
Thanks, Keith


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow 6 bucks a pound I rarely eat that good. Johnny must really love beesource and his bees! LOL


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, Dan you only have to pay 5 bucks a pound what a bargin.  

P.S. Johnny is stopping by the shop to pick up his sub... I'LL leave it at that.


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

What a Great way to Help the site--:applause:-that makes JOHNY the KING BEE for 2012-:thumbsup:

 BeeKeepers are the best folks--RDY-B


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

Moderators ---Any STICKYS avalible for this great event--:thumbsup::applause::applause::applause:--RDY-B


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

OK I'm stupid. I know there is info somewhere on here with an address or other options for making a contribution to the site.......


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

http://www.beesource.com/

its on this page---:applause:--RDY-B


----------



## Johnny (Sep 7, 2007)

RDY-B said:


> What a Great way to Help the site--:applause:-that makes JOHNY the KING BEE for 2012-:thumbsup:


LOL Well Thank You Im honored  But your right that was a great thing that was done to raise some funds! Also, Specialkayme is right on post 29 my bees already tried the sub and I cant cut them off the crack!! So ya pine ridge sometimes you have to pay the 5 bucks a pound!  Hey it works out all the way around, you get to help Beesource and you get good quality sub.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Keith asked me to give contact info. One can either use the PayPal link on the left on the home page (http://www.beesource.com), or send me an email ([email protected]) with "Nutra Bee" in the subject field and I'll send you the snail mail address.

Many thanks to Keith for his support by offering this auction. :thumbsup: :applause:


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Johnny said:


> LOL Well Thank You Im honored  But your right that was a great thing that was done to raise some funds! Also, Specialkayme is right on post 29 my bees already tried the sub and I cant cut them off the crack!! So ya pine ridge sometimes you have to pay the 5 bucks a pound!  Hey it works out all the way around, you get to help Beesource and you get good quality sub.


:applause:
Thanks Keith for putting on the Auction. Really a cool idea!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Hello everyone, going to the post office this morning to mail the sub out to the folks that donated to BeeSource THANK YOU, I still have alot more sub I would like to send out!!!!! So please send Barry a $150 donation & receive a 30lb box of NutraBee pollen supplement.
Keith


----------

